# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Μετασχηματιστες εξοδου..μπορουμε και μονοι μας?

## ikaros1978

Ψαχνω να βρω πληροφοριες γενικα με τον τροπο να τυλιγουμε εμεις μετασχηματιστες εξοδου.Ξερω ειναι δυσκολο και μιας και η ποιοτητα του αποτελει μεγαλο κομματι αν οχι το μεγαλυτερο στην κατασκευη ενος λαμπατου ενισχυτη.

Πηνειοσυρμα διαθετουμε,μαγαζια κοντα να προμηθευομαι καρκασες και φυλλα *Ε* και *Ι* εχουμε,εμπειρια σε τυλιγμα μ.σ τροφοδοσιας εχουμε,γιατι να μην κανω μια αποπειρα?Σιγουρα κακο δεν ειναι.Και στο κατω κατω αν δεις οτι ολα σου δουλευουν , στον ενισχυτη που εκανες , καλα και υστερεις στον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου,ε τοτε παρηγγειλε τον ετοιμο!

Και οι παραγοντες για την κατασκευη ειναι πολλοι που να παρει! 
Αλλοι για Push pull αλλοι για SE, σταυρωτες πλεξεις, taps απο δω,taps απο κει, γενικα θα ηταν καλο να εχουμε καπου συγκεντρωμενες ολες τις σχετικες πληροφοριες.
Ψαχνω απο το πρωι ομως λιγα πραγματα βρηκα.Η δεν ψαχνω καλα,η δεν καταλαβαινω αυτα που βρισκω  :Tongue: 
Ενα tutorial συντροφοι!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

αυτο το παληκαρι δηλαδη πολυ το ζηλεψα
http://pluto.spaceports.com/~fishbake/ot1/ot.htm

----------


## ikaros1978

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folder...es/xformer.htm 
και αυτο πιστευω ειναι καλο

----------


## Thanos10

Οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου Βαγγελη ειναι τεχνη  οι πηρηνας πρεπει να ειναι ικανος να διαχειριστει τις υψηλες συχνοτητες, για 220ν 50ΗΖ μπορεις να τους φιαξεις.

----------


## kentar

Βαγγελη θα πω μια ιδέα , δεν ξερω αν είναι  εφαρμοσιμη.
Αγορασε εναν μ/σ λυσε  τον και μετρησε τον .
Η Hammond απ οτι εχω ακουσει εχει και φθηνη σειρα.
Παντως εχει  μεγαλη σημασια το ειδος του πυρηνα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Aν σου πω οτι και αυτο το σκεφτηκα Γιωργο, γιατι εχω εναν αλλα τον ψιλολυπαμαι μωρε.Πιστευω οτι ειναι εφαρμοσιμη.Αλλα θα μπορω μονο σαν κι αυτον να κανω παλι αλλον.Αν θελησω καποιο αλλο ειδος? γιαυτο λεω πρεπει να βρουμε κατι.Καποτε τον ιδιο προβληματισμο ειχα για μετασχηματιστες τροφοδοσιας και ελεγα δυσκολο αλλα ας προσπαθησω και σημερα τυλιγω αν θελω.Ακριβως το ιδιο με τρωει τωρα και για τους εξοδου....ελπιζω να μου βγει σε καλο το κ..λοφαγωμα αυτο!  :Wink:

----------


## ikaros1978

> Οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου Βαγγελη ειναι τεχνη  οι πηρηνας πρεπει να ειναι ικανος να διαχειριστει τις υψηλες συχνοτητες, για 220ν 50ΗΖ μπορεις να τους φιαξεις.



 Συμφωνω.Τεχνη και μαλιστα δυσκολη.Και στο κατω κατω αν δεν τα καταφερω, θα μου εχει μεινει η γνωση!

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη πρεπει να βρεις καταλληλο πυρηνα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Ε θα βρουμε δεν θα βρουμε? γιατι το λες σαν να ειναι κατι δυσευρετο?

----------


## p.gabr

παιδια ξεχαστε το  ο΄μπαρμα γιαννης στον ραδιο κατουμα μου ειπε΄΄΄΄΄΄ ποτε δεν τα καταφερα τζαμπα χρονους εχασα΄΄΄΄

----------


## Thanos10

Ειναι  απο που θα βρεις εχεις καποια πηγη.

----------


## ikaros1978

τωρα καταλαβα τι λες.ας πουμε οτι θα βρουμε.δεν μπορει καπου θα βρουμε.απο κει και περα ειναι το θεμα

----------


## Thanos10

Ξεχασα να σου πω οτι εκτος απο τον πυρηνα μεγαλο ρολο παιζει και η περιελιξη.

----------


## ikaros1978

Ε ναι προφανως.Καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο απο εναν κλασσικο μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας.Γι αυτο ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα.Μηπως βρουμε πληροφοριες σχετικα με πηρυνες,τροπους και υπολογισμους τυλιγματος και ενα σωρο σημαντικες λεπτομερειες που σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν.Εξαλλου αυτοι που τους κατασκευαζουν δεν ειναι θεοι, ανθρωποι ειναι κι αυτοι που απλα ξερουν αυτα που εγω προσπαθω να βρω.Κι αν δεν τα καταφερουμε..ε τοτε αγοραζουμε-παραγγελνουμε ετοιμους.Ειπαμε...πρωτα η γνωση και η εμπειρια

----------


## p.gabr

διαβασε το ποστ 10 το πηδησατε

----------


## ikaros1978

> παιδια ξεχαστε το  ο΄μπαρμα γιαννης στον ραδιο κατουμα μου ειπε΄΄΄΄΄΄ ποτε δεν τα καταφερα τζαμπα χρονους εχασα΄΄΄΄



ωχ βαρυτατη δηλωση αυτη Παναγιωτη!  τι χειροφρενο ειναι αυτο που μου τραβας????  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

οχι χρονο εχασα  αλλα χρονους  μου ειπε

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω παντος δεν θα εφιαχνα μονος μου μετασχηματιστη εξοδου αλλα ουτε και τροφοδοσιας.
Θα αγοραζα ετοιμο και μαλιστα τοροειδη.

----------


## ikaros1978

τροφοδοσιας δεν αξιζει πλεον .Λιγες μερες πριν για παραδειγμα πηρα 1000W 32V τοροειδη 100 ευρω και 300W 30V 40 ευρω. Μονο σου να τον κανεις θες παραπανω για τα υλικα μονο.Και οχι τοροειδη που ειναι καλυτεροι.
Αλλα οι εξοδου τσιμπανε πολυ ακομα....70 ευρω δηλαδη ο ενας (για τον  λαμπατο του ελεκτορ) . Εκτος αν εβρισκα μια πηγη πιο οικονομικη....ειδωμεν

----------


## Thanos10

70 ευρω ειναι πολυ καλη τιμη για τετοιο μετασχηματιστη.
Καποτε ειχα βρει κατι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου απο μια καναδεζικη εταιρεια ακου λοιπον ο πυρηνας ηταν απο ειδικα κραματα μεταλλων φιαγμενα σε περιβαλον ευγενων αεριων καθως και το πηνιοσυρμα παλι με τον ιδιο τροπο, τιμη 850ευρω πριν τρια χρονια και μην φανταστεις για καμια ισχυ τρελη για 60W αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## ikaros1978

850??? πω πω! ουτε επιχρυσο πηνειο να ειχαν!
τελος παντων....
κανα δυο ποστ ακομα και θα διαγραψω εντελως την φιλοδοξια μου αυτη!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα παντως....και για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα....εχεις εμπειριες Θανο απο OTL? αξιζει να δοκιμασω? (να σημειωθει οτι πριν λιγο εμφανισα τις πλακετες του δικου σου 2χ37 με τις kt88!!)

----------


## Thanos10

Οι ενισχυτες OTL θελουν και αυτοι μελετη πρεπει να βρεις σχεδιο δοκιμασμενο, απο το νετ δεν τους εχω και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη αν θα βρεις θελει αρκετες δοκιμες 
και πρεπει να διαλεξεις και τι λαμπες θα δουλεψεις οι οποιες ειναι λιγες για αυτη την δουλεια.
Παντος το αποτελεσμα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο αυτους που εχουν μετασχηματιστες.

----------

p.gabr (26-10-11)

----------


## ultra

> Βαγγελη θα πω μια ιδέα , δεν ξερω αν είναι  εφαρμοσιμη.
> Αγορασε εναν μ/σ λυσε  τον και μετρησε τον .
> Η Hammond απ οτι εχω ακουσει εχει και φθηνη σειρα.
> Παντως εχει  μεγαλη σημασια το ειδος του πυρηνα.



Σωστα, ο πυρηνας πρεπει να εχει προσανατολισμενα μορια.

----------


## spirakos

Βαγγελη Go for it!
Στην τελικη θελω αν πιστευω οτι η εμπειρια και μονο ειναι αρκετη και ας μην εχεις επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα
Τουλαχιστον θα ξερεις οτι πχ πρεπει να βρεις καλυτερο πυρηνα οχι οτι δεν το εκανε ο αλλος που ειναι επαγγελματιας αρα δε γινεται
Βαλε ενα στοιχημα με τον εαυτο σου και ξεπερασε τον. Αυτο λεω και αυτο κανω

----------


## ikaros1978

Ενα ειναι σιγουρο.Οτι πιο πολλα μαθαινεις σε μια αποτυχια παρα σε μια επιτυχια! απλα στο δευτερο εχεις και το χαμογελο!!

τι ειπα παλι ο ατιμος!!!!

----------


## makoulis

Έτσι είναι. έχει μάθει κανείς χωρίς να χαλάσει πρώτα?

----------


## Thanos10

Σωστο αλλα η αποτυχια εχει και κοστος.

----------


## spirakos

> Σωστο αλλα η αποτυχια εχει και κοστος.



Δε γινεται και η πιτα ολοκληρη και ο σκυλος χορτατος

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Σχετικά με τους Μετασχηματιστές εξόδου το θέμα είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο απ ότι αρχικά φαίνεται.  Είχα βρει ένα βιβλίο στο Ίντερνετ το οποίο εξηγούσε ότι: 
1ον τα τυλίγματα πρέπει να είναι εναλλάξ (πρωτεύον-Δευτερεύον) γιατί στην συχνότητα των 50 κύκλων όλα καλά στο χιλιόκυκλο και πάνω αρχίζει η επαγωγική αντίσταση να αυξάνεται τρομερά και συνεπώς λιγότερο ρεύμα άρα και χαμηλότερη ισχυ στο ηχείο!!!!  Με την εναλλαγή τα τυλίγματα δημιουργούν πυκνωτή (πρωτεύον- Δευτερεύον) και περνάνε χωρητικά οι υψηλές συχνότητες! 
2ον Η χωρητικότητα που δημιουργεί το πρωτεύον μεταξύ των τυλιγμάτων του είναι παράλληλα με την επαγωγή κάθε στρώση πρωτεύοντος. Άρα έχουμε ένα LC σε σειρά με την άνοδο της λυχνίας Αν το παρατραβήξουμε θα ακούγεται ο ενισχυτής μας γύρω στα 20 τετράγωνα (ίσος και παραπάνω) γύρω μας ... Από τα ραδιόφωνα!!!  :Smile: 
3ον Ο πυρήνας είναι από ελάσματα PERMALU super και πάχους 0,35 χιλ. αλλά ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ στην σύγχρονη ελληνική αγορά.
4ον Οι Μ/Σ εξόδου πάνε με το κιλό (σωστά διαβάσατε!) υπάρχει αναλογία βάρους προς την ισχύ!!!! Γι αυτό παλιά τον σηκώνανε τον ενισχυτή να δουν άμα είναι βαρύς άρα ήταν και καλός!!!! 

Τέλος θα ήθελα να επισημάνω (το είδα σε μία κατασκευή ενός φίλου) ότι είναι λάθος η τοποθέτηση των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου (προσανατολισμός) παράλληλα με μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας η τσοκ! Εισάγουμε θόρυβο 50Hz!!!!!!

----------

ikaros1978 (26-10-11)

----------


## kotsos___

Εδώ έχει πολλές πληροφορίες για μετασχηματιστές.. Νομίζω στο 2ο η στο 3ο λέει και για εξόδου
http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr2.htm
http://sound.westhost.com/articles/xfmr3.htm

Είναι από εδώ http://sound.westhost.com/articles.htm

----------

ikaros1978 (26-10-11)

----------


## MegaVolt

> Ε ναι προφανως.Καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο απο εναν κλασσικο μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας.Γι αυτο ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα.Μηπως βρουμε πληροφοριες σχετικα με πηρυνες,τροπους και υπολογισμους τυλιγματος και ενα σωρο σημαντικες λεπτομερειες που σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν.Εξαλλου αυτοι που τους κατασκευαζουν δεν ειναι θεοι, ανθρωποι ειναι κι αυτοι που απλα ξερουν αυτα που εγω προσπαθω να βρω.Κι αν δεν τα καταφερουμε..ε τοτε αγοραζουμε-παραγγελνουμε ετοιμους.Ειπαμε...πρωτα η γνωση και η εμπειρια



τους τυπους για τον υπολογισμο τους εχει -η τεσπα τους ειχε- στο βιβλιο "τεχνολογια ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων".
Θεωρητικα μπορεις να υπολογισεις και να κατασκευασεις ενα μετασχηματιστη με βαση τους τυπους που δινονται, αλλα στην πραξη δεν ειναι ετσι.
Καποτε ειχα δοκιμασει αρκετους μετασχηματιστες εγχωριας κατασκευης και κανεις δεν δουλευε σωστα. Ετσι τα εβαλα κατω, εκανα τους υπολογισμους και εδωσα σε ενα πολυ μαγκιωρο περιελικτη να μου τον φτιαξει. Αποτελεσμα, τραγικο...

----------


## tomhel

Μετασχηματιστες εξοδου...???
Φτου...κακα...!!!!! :Lol: 
Εδω αγορασμενοι και θελουν 'πατεντες' για να δουλεψουν σωστα...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...412#post442412

----------


## p.gabr

> παιδια ξεχαστε το  ο΄μπαρμα γιαννης στον ραδιο κατουμα μου ειπε΄΄΄΄΄΄ ποτε δεν τα καταφερα τζαμπα χρονους εχασα΄΄΄΄



Να το διορθωσω λιγο ηταν στον μπουριωτη
Επισης να συμφωνισω με τον tomhl kai megavovolt

Μετα την δημοσιευση αυτου του θεματος ετυχε να διαβασω ενα θεμα του  δημητρη ΤΡΕΛΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑ σχετικα με αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41108
Δεν μπορω να αμφιβαλω σε αυτα που γραφει ο δημητρης αλλα μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο
Αναγνωριζω την αξια και τις γνωσεις του αλλα και με τα ιδια μου τα ματια να το εβλεπα δεν θα το πιστευα 

Και τελος να πω οτι δεν ειναι μονο να δουμε σε εναν τετοιο μ/τ αν εχει σωστη ταση εξοδου σε ολο το φασμα ωστε να βγαλουμε την αποκριση πρεπει να ακολουθει και το ζ και η διαφορα φασης εισοδου εξοδου
Ενας hammond που ειχα μετρησει πριν λιγο καιρο πηγαινε του  σκοτομου και 20ηζ εως 20 κηζ ομως η εταιρια τον δινει μεχρι 70 εως 15 κηζγιατι αραγε;

----------


## kotsos___

http://www.avforums.co.za/index.php/topic,3643.0.html

----------


## savoulis

Υλικό για Μ/Σ εξόδου και όχι μόνο:

http://www.turneraudio.com.au

----------


## valis

Βρήκα μία πολύ καλή ανάλυση στα ελληνικά.
Καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις απο τον βασικό τύπο μετασχηματιστή (4.44 κλπ σελίδα 6)

----------


## ironda19

Εγώ ρε συ  Βαγγέλη δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω .ΑΛΛΑ. Ξεκίνα αδερφέ και καλή επιτυχία ολόψυχα . Και  τέλειο αποτέλεσμα να μην έχεις , μην πτοείσαι. Σε όλη την διαδρομή ως το αποτέλεσμα , σίγουρα θα έχεις μάθει καινούρια πράγματα . Και μετά από προσπάθεια θα έρθει και το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## spirakos

.........

----------


## spirakos

Σιγουρα δε θα πετυχεις την αποκριση που θες αλλα ηχος θα βγει 100%
Χωρισε το 1ον σε 4 κομματια και το 2ον τυλα το 3 φορες παραλληλα ενδιαμεσα στο 1ον που θα ειναι σε σειρα
Καλη επιτυχια

ΥΓ.Τα εγραψα 2 φορες ας σβησει καποιος το 1ο μυνημα

----------


## DLS 33

παιδια, προσπαθηστε ! μην φοβαστε  . κατι θα καταφερετε.
Εγω οταν ξεκινησα να κατασκευασω τον τορνο που εχω, ολοι με κοροιδευαν,...
Ενας "Μαστορας" δε, που ειχα εργαστει 3 χρονια στο μηχανουργειο του , μου  ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ , ΜΟΝΟ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΒΕΙ Ο ΤΟΡΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ....

δυστυχως για αυτον και πολλους αλλους, μεχρι σημερα λειτουργει μια χαρα και κανω τις εργασιες μου μια χαρα...

----------


## itta-vitta

http://www.tiramola.com/Newsite/AGELIES/AGELIES.htm
6937260178 Δημητρης.

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> παιδια, προσπαθηστε ! μην φοβαστε  . κατι θα καταφερετε.
> Εγω οταν ξεκινησα να κατασκευασω τον τορνο που εχω, ολοι με κοροιδευαν,...
> Ενας "Μαστορας" δε, που ειχα εργαστει 3 χρονια στο μηχανουργειο του , μου  ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ , ΜΟΝΟ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΒΕΙ Ο ΤΟΡΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ....
> 
> δυστυχως για αυτον και πολλους αλλους, μεχρι σημερα λειτουργει μια χαρα και κανω τις εργασιες μου μια χαρα...




για βγάλε και καμία φωτογραφία να πάρουμε μάτι

----------


## DLS 33

Φωτο ? !!!!
τοση καζουρα μου εκαναν.....

Αργοτερα. οταν τελειωσουν οι εργασιες θα βγαλω μερικες αλλα...επιφυλασωμαι παντος δικαιωματος...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## fm355

Βαγγελη αν μπορω να βοιθησω θα πρεπει να μιλησουμαι απο κοντα
αντωνης
παντοσ ο δικος μου μετραει απο 5 hz μεχρει 42 khz 3 db στα 10 watt 
300b se

----------


## snakepit

Καλησπεριζω τους ανησυχους "λαμποφιλους"!!!!Πηρε το ματι μου ενα ποστ οσον αφορα τους OTL,αυτο εδω http://www.amazon.com/Beginners-Guid...7355659&sr=1-2
ειναι το βιβλιο που με εβαλε στον κοσμο σας...!!!!(και αργοτερα οσοι με βοηθησαν απο εδω φυσικα).Το συγκεκριμενο βιβλιο εχει σχεδιο για OTL,μπορω να το σκαναρω για οποιον το θελει.Μπορω ομως να ανεβασω τις φωτο σε αυτο το τοπικ????

----------


## spirakos

Γιωργο λες αυτο?
http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/6as7_2.htm

Αντωνη νομιζω ενδιαφερονται και αλλοι, αναμεσα τους εγω

----------


## snakepit

> Γιωργο λες αυτο?
> http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/6as7_2.htm
> 
> Αντωνη νομιζω ενδιαφερονται και αλλοι, αναμεσα τους εγω




Ναι Σπυρο αυτο ειναι,απλα μεσα στο βιβλιο εχει ολοκληρωμενη αναλυση του κυκλωματος απτον συγγραφεα,λιστα υλικων κ.τ.λ.Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχει καποιο Layout,αν και λογικα οι ποιο εμπειροι δε νομιζω να εχουν προβλημα!Οποιος το χρειαζεται ας μου πει τον τροπο να το ανεβασω (εννοω σε ποια κατηγορια).

----------


## ikaros1978

καταπληκτικος ενισχυτης με τελειο ηχο...ε ρε τι μου θυμιζετε......  :frown:

----------

